# FS - Blyxa aubertii



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I have 9 or 10 plants for sale. These were just getting way to big for my 33. Each plant is at least 10" tall with a FULL root system.

Not sure how these grow in low tech tanks, but in my high tech (SMS substrate, root tabs, CO2, and high light) they grew like weeds.

$5 a plant if you want one or two
Take all 9 or 10 for $20 (enough to fill the bottom of a 10 gallon)

In 5 gallon bucket ready to go!









In tank before I pulled it out! It pearls like crazy!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I do not believe you are allowed to sell plants in the forum. You can sell them thru the sale site here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Gone


----------



## Zimmanski (Aug 6, 2013)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> I do not believe you are allowed to sell plants in the forum. You can sell them thru the sale site here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/


I was told by a mod last time I listed something here that it's okay to post for local pickup, but can't post for shipping. Its a local forum, so local sales is okay. Unless I completely misunderstood.

OP, did you sell all of what you had or did you just thin out your tank? Wishing I hadn't missed this posting


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Zimmanski said:


> I was told by a mod last time I listed something here that it's okay to post for local pickup, but can't post for shipping. Its a local forum, so local sales is okay. Unless I completely misunderstood.
> 
> OP, did you sell all of what you had or did you just thin out your tank? Wishing I hadn't missed this posting


That's the same thing I was told too. I don't like shipping if I don't have to, that's why I posted them here.

I got rid of them, just to big for my tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if I remember right, I think it's okay to sell plants, but you just can't sell plants to other members of the club. we only give away, or trade. I believe you can sell to local people but not club members.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

That's my understanding too. But I do have some plants that are rarer, and I just won't give away. That's why I don't even bring those to a meeting. It doesn't seem fair that I would spend the money for them, risk the shipping, only to give them away free. I agree the free plant trading is great for new members, but it has it's limit on the more rare plants ;-)


----------

